# Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?



## BarschHunter1997 (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte diese Saison mit kleinen Wobblern und Blinker fischen. Kann man das auch mit einer Baitcaster ?? weil ich fische sonst immer nur mit Multis mit schweren ködern ! und wenn ich da mit leichteren ködern fische klappt das nicht so -.-

Hilft mir Bitte !

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Nolfravel (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Klar kann man das.


Solange man das Können und die richtige BC besitzt...


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Welche ist den da zu empfehlen ??

Hab mir die hier raus geguckt 
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/produc...6}22019_Revo-STX-HS---Upgrade-Version-LH.html dazu die rute http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5293{423}25448_Ripple-Pro-Casting.html


----------



## Walstipper (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Völlig unbrauchbare Zusammenstellung, les dich erstmal in die Materie ein.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen was auch eine gute quali hat ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> *Klar kann man das.*
> 
> 
> Solange man das Können und die richtige BC besitzt...


 


Wer das mit 4gr. Wobbler bei Gegenwind kann,der hat meine
Hochachtung.#6
Ich angle seit etwa 1978 regelmäßig mit Multis,aber da komme ich an meine Grenzen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LarsS (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Wenn du dein Budget postest können dir die Leute auch gute Tipps geben.
Vermutlich wirds aber in dem Wurfgewichtbereich ziemlich teuer mit Baitcastern.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

joa so also rute und rolle 700 euronen ! also will schon ziemlich was gutes


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Wunder mich zwar, dass Du mit 13 Jahren schon 700€ für ne Combo übrig hast aber ich nehme die Anfrage dennoch erst einmal ernst. :q

Rolle "Shimano Core 51 MG7":
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sid947ec9656e1df7cbedff0de52be2331b_x2.htm

Rute "Tailwalk Trinis":
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Angelruten/Baitcasting/Tailwalk-Trinis-TWC602M::1021.html

Bei der Rute kommt es natürlich noch darauf an welche Köder Du neben dem 4g Köder noch fischen möchtest. Also welche Art von Köder...  Auch das Gewässer sollte man berücksichtigen, wenn Du z.B. sehr weit werfen musst würde ich ne längere Rute nehmen. usw.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ja  Ich bin halt so !  Ich spare seit meinem 8 Lebens jahr auf so etwas


----------



## QWERTZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer das mit 4gr. Wobbler bei Gegenwind kann,der hat meine
> Hochachtung.#6
> Ich angle seit etwa 1978 regelmäßig mit Multis,aber da komme ich an meine Grenzen.:m
> 
> ...



Das liegt aber weniger am alter, als an der richtigen Rolle bzw. Combo. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Walstipper (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Ja  Ich bin halt so !  Ich spare seit meinem 8 Lebens jahr auf so etwas



Du meinst du darfst (jetzt schon) das von deinen Eltern angelegte vermehrte Geld verballern :q

Wenn du schon so lang gewartet hast, würd ich ein Gesuch für eine Pixy Silver Mica / 51er Shimano (kann auch  Curado 51 sein) schreiben und bei der Shimi nach ner Tuning Spool schauen.

Chubby auf Gegenwind ist machbar, besser als z.b der 61er der gestreckt fliegen muss. Ohne Gegenwind fliegt der Chubby grandios an der Pixy, genau wie die kleinen Popper.


----------



## cafabu (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Moin, moin,
schau doch mal unter :

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=15720.html

nach. Da sind alle Multis auch mit minimales WG aufgelistet. Musst Dich aber unter der Liste in den einzelnen Beiträgen auch durchbeissen.
Ohne entsprechendes Tuning geht es ab 5gr. WG loß.
Ich selber nutze die ABU Premier Mod. 2010, da kann ich sagen 5gr. sind realistisch. Als Rute nutze ich dazu eine Berkley Muscle NanoTec. Passt beides wunderbar zusammen. Ich werfe damit tasächlich zwischen 5 - 25 gr. ohne Probleme. Beides zusammen liegt bei ca. 500 Tacken.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> schau doch mal unter :
> 
> http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=15720.html
> ...


 


Interessanter Link.#6
Da lohnt es sich glatt zu investieren,statt noch länger mit einem dicken Hals die Minis zu verfluchen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Streifenjäger (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

700€?

Steez 103HLA aus der UK-Bucht und für die restlichen 250-300 Stutzen noch nen Rütchen von Major Craft oder Graphiteleader oder Trinis oder Daiko oder....


----------



## volkerm (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Warum, zur Hölle, kann ich das mit Stationärrollen werfen#c?
Habe ich da eine Werbung verpasst?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hechters (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Chubby auf Gegenwind ist machbar, besser als z.b der 61er der gestreckt fliegen muss. Ohne Gegenwind fliegt der Chubby grandios an der Pixy, genau wie die kleinen Popper.

Soooo seh ich das auch.#h


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Warum, zur Hölle, kann ich das mit Stationärrollen werfen#c?
> Habe ich da eine Werbung verpasst?
> 
> Grüße
> ...




Was möchtest Du uns nur sagen? #c

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du uns nur sagen? #c
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel



Ich schätze, er will damit ausdrücken, dass er ein absoluter Individualist ist und sich von der Werbung nicht dazu bringen lässt, seine Stationär gegen eine Multi zu tauschen. "Gegen den Mainstream" sozusagen. 

OT:
Bevor du 700€ für eine Kombo ausgiebst, die dann u.U. bei ebay landet würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ersteinmal eine günstigere Rolle und Rute zulegen. 

Entgegen der Unkenrufe kann man nämlich auch mit z.B. einer Bluemax (ca. 50€) das werfen lernen, ab ca. 7gr. geht die auch. (Ja, ich weiß das. Und ja, ich habs gemessen. 20m. Mit dem Einzug der Rolle  ) 

Und wenn dir das ganze dann wirklich liegt, kannst du investieren.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich schätze, er will damit ausdrücken, dass er ein absoluter Individualist ist und sich von der Werbung nicht dazu bringen lässt, seine Stationär gegen eine Multi zu tauschen. "Gegen den Mainstream" sozusagen.
> 
> OT:
> Bevor du 700€ für eine Kombo ausgiebst, die dann u.U. bei ebay landet würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ersteinmal eine günstigere Rolle und Rute zulegen.
> ...




@TE: 
Diesen Post würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht so ernst nehmen. 
Denn wenn etwas schnell bei eBay landen wird, dann die Rolle aus der Max Serie. 
Davon sind immer ein paar gebrauchte bei eBay eingestellt. 

So und jetzt such mal nach ner gebrauchten Shimano Core oder Steez.  
Eine hochwertige Rolle bekommst Du auch jeder Zeit wieder für gutes Geld verkauft!


700€ sind viel Geld, ds Buget brauchst Du auch gar nicht ganz ausschöpfen. Aber gerade an der Rolle solltest Du nicht sparen wenn Du lange Spaß an dem Gerät haben möchtest. 

Und an alle anderen, die solche Köder mit der Stationärrolle fischen:

Macht es doch so wie Ihr wollt und lasst den Leuten, die Spaß an den BCs haben und auch das nötige Kleingeld, ihre Freude am fischen mit der Baitcaster. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## LarsS (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Mit der zuvor geposteten Core 51 MG7 für 300,- und ner passenden Rute so um die 150,- ist er doch eigentlich gut dabei!? Bleibt sogar noch etwas Geld übrig für schönes Baits usw.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



LarsS schrieb:


> Mit der zuvor geposteten Core 51 MG7 für 300,- und ner passenden Rute so um die 150,- ist er doch eigentlich gut dabei!? Bleibt sogar noch etwas Geld übrig für schönes Baits usw.




Jep, so seh ich das auch! #6


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Natürlich sind bei ebay nicht so viele höherwertige BC im Angebot. Weil sich normalerweise Leute so eine Rolle zulegen, die schon Erfahrung mit Multis haben und wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen und ob es ihnen liegt.

Mir fällt eben oft auf, dass man Ruten und Rollen aus dem mittleren Segment bei ebay findet. Daraus schließe ich, dass sich da jemand am Umgang mit Multis versucht hat um festzustellen dass es ihm nicht liegt. 

Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen Neupreis und erzieltem Preis bei der Auktion mit ungefähr einem Drittel animmt rechnet sich der Einstieg mit einer günstigen Kombo. Die gibts ab ca. 80€ und damit kann man Gewichte ab 15gr werfen und findet raus, ob einem der Umgang mit der Multi liegt. 

Davon ab, kannst du dir aber kaufen was du willst . Und natürlich wirst du mit einer günstigen Rolle nicht die von dir angesprochenen Köder werfen können. Aber für den Einstieg sind die besser geeignet, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Als Mittelding würde mir noch eine ABU Premier einfallen. Da kommst du schon fast an die 4gr und die sind nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Natürlich sind bei ebay nicht so viele höherwertige BC im Angebot. Weil sich normalerweise Leute so eine Rolle zulegen, die schon Erfahrung mit Multis haben und wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen und ob es ihnen liegt.
> 
> Mir fällt eben oft auf, dass man Ruten und Rollen aus dem mittleren Segment bei ebay findet. Daraus schließe ich, dass sich da jemand am Umgang mit Multis versucht hat um festzustellen dass es ihm nicht liegt.
> 
> ...





Servus,

der Grundgedanke ist ja gar nicht falsch. 

In der Praxis sieht es jedoch so aus, dass gerade die Jungs die mit "Billigrollen" anfagen, schnell wieder aufgeben. Da kommt sehr schnell Frust auf und das ist ja nicht gerade förderlich wenn man etwas erlernen möchte. 

Wer mit der anständigen BC anfängt hat definitiv weniger Perücken am Anfang und bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten der Bremse. Man kann die Rolle ja zu Beginn "gutmütig" einstellen und die Bremse nach und nach auf machen.

Ich habs selbst erlebt mit ner Rozemeijer Saphire. |rolleyes
Wollte schon aufgeben als ich von nem Kumpel die Viento in Finger bekam. Das war ne ganz andere Welt! Und das bei nem Preisunterschied von ca. 80€. 
Hab mich geärgert das ich die Rotze gekauft hab. Und verkauft habe ich sie bis heute nicht, man kriegt ja eh kein geld dafür. |rolleyes


Die von Dir vorgeschlagene Premier (2010er Modell) ist hingegen wieder ne sehr schöne und günstige Alternative. 
Vorrausgesetzt er will mit den Ködergewichten nicht bis ganz nach unten. Die 4g sind zwar machber, aber nicht am Anfang und auch erst wenn die Rolle eingeworfen ist.


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Dann sind wir uns ja fast einig . 

Ich finde eben, dass es riskant ist 700 Ocken für einen Kombo rauszuhauen, die dann möglicherweise schnell wieder "unter dem Hammer" landet.

Ok, WIR einigen uns also auf die Premier für den Anfang um sich reinzufuchsen, wenn die Technik stimmt andere Lager rein, dann gehen auch die 4gr. Wieder ein Problem gelöst, du kannst bestellen 

Jetzt wäre es nur noch interessant zu wissen, welche Kombo sich der TE wirklich zulegt? 

Und ganz besonders interessant wären Videos von den ersten Versuchen "out of the box" 4gr zu werfen, das wird wohl anfangs eher so aussehen: :c+#q+#c+|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Warum eine Premier für das niegrige WG, wenn es eine 51er Curado gibt. Die kosten etwa das selbe und die Curado muss man offenbar für das WG nicht tunen (kann man aber).

Wenn es wertiger sein soll, kommt man halt (je nach WG Spanne) zur Steez, Core, Pixy, Presso, 51SDC, 51DC und haste-nicht-gesehen. Wobei mit einer 51SDC/51DC die 700 Euro schon fast weg sind.


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ich dachte, die Curado geht auch ungefähr ab 5gr zu werfen? Das wäre ja verlgeichbar mit der Premier. 

Wenn die Curado sogar drunter geht, dann ist sie wohl wirklich die bessere Wahl, weil günstiger. 

Die Premier muss man für 5gr nicht tunen, drunter eher schon (meine ist original und ich komme mit 5gr gut zurecht).


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum eine Premier für das niegrige WG, wenn es eine 51er Curado gibt. Die kosten etwa das selbe und die Curado muss man offenbar für das WG nicht tunen (kann man aber).
> 
> Wenn es wertiger sein soll, kommt man halt (je nach WG Spanne) zur Steez, Core, Pixy, Presso, 51SDC, 51DC und haste-nicht-gesehen. Wobei mit einer 51SDC/51DC die 700 Euro schon fast weg sind.





Stimmt, die Curado 51E wäre auch noch ne Option. 

Aber bei dem Buget würde ich ehr richtung Core tendieren. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Moin, moin,
meines Wissens und auch nach ausgiebiger Internetsuche gehen zurzeit keine BC unter 4-5 Gr.. Wenn man wirklich etwas verbessern will, geht es nicht ohne Tuning, wie zum Beispiel Lager tauschen o. ä..
Warum also zu sündhaft teuren Shimanos greifen, wenn es eine Premier genauso tut. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum damals die Premier auf der Messe zur BC des Jahres gekrönt worden ist, obwohl es auch da schon die anderen Konkurenzrollen gab.
Carsten


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> meines Wissens und auch nach *ausgiebiger Internetsuche* gehen zurzeit keine BC unter 4-5 Gr..



Gibt es...

Die meisten 51er Modelle von Shimano (Curado, Core, Calcutta Conquest, Conquest DC, Cardiff SDC, ...)
Steez
Pixy
PX68
Presso
....

Die reißen die 3 g in der Regel auch ohne Tuning. Und wenn man die dann noch tunes, hat man in den Bereich (wenn man bei 4 g bleiben will) eine bessere Perfomance, als wenn ich erst eine Premier dahin tunen muss.

Edit:


cafabu schrieb:


> Warum also zu *sündhaft teuren Shimanos* greifen, wenn es eine Premier  genauso tut.



Guck dir mal die 51er Curado E an. Die kostet (Standardpreise) ehr weniger als eine Premier. Für 150 - 170 Euro haste das kleine Ding + bessere Performance im unteren Bereich.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Gibt es...
> 
> Die meisten 51er Modelle von Shimano (Curado, Core, Calcutta Conquest, Conquest DC, Cardiff SDC, ...)
> Steez
> ...




So ist es, zudem hatte der TE ja ein gutes Buget vorgegeben. 
Dann darf man auch davonausgehen, dass er eine der hochwerigeren, teureren Rollen haben möchte. 

Ist ja Lobenswert das immer wieder darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass es auch günstiger geht. 
Aber das ist vielen Usern ja gar nicht so wichtig...
Da steht Performance, Design usw. oft vor dem Preis. 

@Chrizzi: 
Die Curado 51E ist schon ein geiles Teil, ich fische die auch und zwar auf ner Del Sol vom Fabian. 
Aber an die typische Curado Farbe muss man sich erst einmal gewöhnen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## schrauber78 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Hmm, irgendwie lese ich auf den letzten beiden Seiten nichts mehr vom TE.
Wenn es klappt werde ich mit meinem Angelkumpel Mikefish und dem TE mal angeln gehen. Dann werde ich ja sehen, was er für Gerät hat...


----------



## schrauber78 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

@TE Bevor ich es vergesse: 

Falls du noch nie mit einer Baitcaster geangelt hast, dann solltest du dir überlegen, ob es Sinn macht gleich so hochwertig einzusteigen.
Wenn du willst, mache ich dir gern meine "alte" Premier fertig, damit du damit mal werfen kannst, um zu sehen ob es dir überhaupt liegt.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @TE Bevor ich es vergesse:
> 
> Falls du noch nie mit einer Baitcaster geangelt hast, dann solltest du dir überlegen, ob es Sinn macht gleich so hochwertig einzusteigen.
> Wenn du willst, mache ich dir gern meine "alte" Premier fertig, damit du damit mal werfen kannst, um zu sehen ob es dir überhaupt liegt.



@TE:

Das Angebot würde ich an Deiner Stelle so oder so annehmen! 
So kannst Du die Sache mal testen bevor Du kaufst und wirst, wenn es denn zum Kauf kommt, gleich den Unterschied zwischen Premier und Core kennenlernen. :q

@Schrauber: 
Nettes Angebot, finde ich gut! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Aso manche Vorschläge scheinen mir doch nicht aus eigenene Erfahrungen zu stammen. Definitiv sind z. B. die Cardiff SDC oder die Steez nicht unter 5 gr anzusiedeln. 
Oder wenn manche gleich eine ganze Latte von Rollen anbieten, glaube ich kaum das sie schon alle beangelt haben. (Is aber nur meine subjektive Meinung.
Bei der so oft genannten Core ist aber bei ca. 20 gr Schluss. Sie ist absolut ein feines Röllchen, aber die Premier ist belastbarer. Beide habe ich ausprobiert und mich persönlich für die Premier endschieden. Aber das mögen viele anders sehen.
Carsten


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> So ist es, zudem hatte der TE ja ein gutes Buget vorgegeben.
> Dann darf man auch davonausgehen, dass er eine der hochwerigeren, teureren Rollen haben möchte.
> 
> Ist ja Lobenswert das immer wieder darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass es auch günstiger geht.
> ...



Jein. Wenn man an der Rolle sparen kann, kann man mehr in die Rute stecken. Sei es nun eine Evergreen Dagger oder eine Custom. Andersrum, wenn man mit einer "günstigeren" Rute zufrieden ist, warum dann nicht eine Core, Steez, oder ähnliches. 
Ob da nun ein großer Unterschied bei der Wurf-Performance der Rollen ist, weiß ich nicht, zur Not kann man ja etwas tunen. Letzendlich kommt es halt drauf an, was man dann "wirklich" will. Wenn man sich in die dunklere Core verguckt hat und das grün der Curado zum Kotzen findet, kann die Curado auch 150 Euro günstiger sein - man freundet sich damit nicht an. 

Aber man merkt, dass die 700 Euro schon fix sein können, bei einer BC im 4 g Bereich.


----------



## Walstipper (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Aso manche Vorschläge scheinen mir doch nicht aus eigenene Erfahrungen zu stammen. Definitiv sind z. B. die Cardiff SDC oder die Steez nicht unter 5 gr anzusiedeln.



Wenn eine Rolle als UL angegeben werden kann, dann die SDC.
Die Steez wirft an der richtigen Rute auch den Chubby.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Definitiv sind z. B. die Cardiff SDC oder die Steez nicht unter 5 gr anzusiedeln.



Für was ist die Cardiff SDC denn? 
Die Steez läuft auch unter 5 g. Fängt so ab 3/4 g an. 



cafabu schrieb:


> Bei der so oft genannten Core ist aber bei ca. 20 gr Schluss.



Sicher, aber wenn eine BC im Bereich von 4 g (also vielleicht bis 15 g hoch) gesucht wird, passt das alles. 4 - 100 g kann man eh nicht mit einer Combo abdecken.



cafabu schrieb:


> Oder wenn manche gleich eine ganze Latte von Rollen anbieten, glaube ich  kaum das sie schon alle beangelt haben. (Is aber nur meine subjektive  Meinung.


Richtig. Bei der Curado, Core und der SDC berufe ich mich auf vertrauenswürdige Erfahrungsberichte. 
Selbst die Conquest 101DC konnte im unteren Bereich gut performen (4 oder 5 g Crank). 
Dann sollte es die kleinere 51DC auch besser schaffen. Hier gibt es jedoch noch keine Erfahungen dazu, da das Ding erst kürzlich rausgekommen ist. Es ist eh unrelevant, wenn ich den Preis recht in Erinnerung habe, wären hiermit schon eh fast die gesamten 700 Euro weg.


----------



## QWERTZ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn man an der Rolle sparen kann, kann man mehr in die Rute stecken. Sei es nun eine Evergreen Dagger oder eine Custom. Andersrum, wenn man mit einer "günstigeren" Rute zufrieden ist, warum dann nicht eine Core, Steez, oder ähnliches.
> Ob da nun ein großer Unterschied bei der Wurf-Performance der Rollen ist, weiß ich nicht, zur Not kann man ja etwas tunen. Letzendlich kommt es halt drauf an, was man dann "wirklich" will. Wenn man sich in die dunklere Core verguckt hat und das grün der Curado zum Kotzen findet, kann die Curado auch 150 Euro günstiger sein - man freundet sich damit nicht an.
> 
> Aber man merkt, dass die 700 Euro schon fix sein können, bei einer BC im 4 g Bereich.




Ist natürlich richtig. Dennoch würde ich erst nach einer möglichst "guten" Rolle schauen, gerade in dem Wg Bereich. 
Da jetzt nen Kompromiss mit ner Premier eingehen, ist meiner Meinung nach am Ziel vorbei. Was hab ich von der feinsten Rute wenn die Rolle die gewünschten Gewicht nur mit biegen und brechen schafft. 

Ging es jetzt hier um Gewichte von 6 oder 7g aufwärts, würde ich auch mehr Wert auf die Rute legen bzw. mit einer Premier o.ä. zurecht kommen. Aber in diesem fall stehen ja die 4g im Raum. Da würde ich definitiv keine Premier nehmen, schon gar nicht bei der Bugetvorgabe. 

Aber ich denke auchbei diesem Thema hat jeder eine andere Meinung. In letzter Instanz muss der TE entscheiden, worauf ehr mehr Wert legt bei der Anschaffung.

@Chrizzi: 
Ich fische die Curado ja auch. Und sie kommt mit leichten Gewichten wirklich gut zurecht. Größe/Gewicht stimmen auch. 
Aber im direkten Vergleich mit der Core merkt man natürlich den Preisunterschied. (die Core hab ich allerdings als 101MG!)

Ich finde es schwierig die beiden Rollen direkt zu vergleichen. 
Und wenn der TE das Geld für ne Core hat und auch bereit ist dieses auszugeben, sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch zur Core raten.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Für was ist die Cardiff SDC denn?
> Die Steez läuft auch unter 5 g. Fängt so ab 3/4 g an.
> 
> Sicher, aber wenn eine BC im Bereich von 4 g (also vielleicht bis 15 g hoch) gesucht wird, passt das alles. 4 - 100 g kann man eh nicht mit einer Combo abdecken.
> ...



Natürlich habe ich auch nicht alle Rollen in der Hand gehabt und ausprobiert. Da ich aber lange eine BC-Combo gesucht habe, habe ich mich auch lange in div. Foren (ordendlich gegoogelt) im Internet informiert. Zum Teil in allgemeinen Angelforen, aber auch in speziellen BC Foren und daher stammen meine Informationen. Einiges habe ich selber probiert und anderes aus vertrauenswürdigen Berichten. Ich glaube da wird die Spanne der verschiedenen Angler, deren Erfahrungen und Eindrücke deutlich.
Carsten


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Dann hast du offenbar nicht genug gegoogled, bzw. die falschen Foren besucht, wenn du sagst, dass die Cardiff SDC nichts für Sachen unter 5 g ist.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Shimano das Ding mit den DC Einstellungen so angegeben, dass die stärkste Stufe 5.5 g schaffen soll. Ab 1.1 oder 1.2 soll sie anfangen. 
Auf jerkbait.pl ist auch ein Bericht, wo die eine Goldkopfnymphe damit schleudern. In "unseren" Foren gibt es mind. ein Video, wo ein 2.X g Spoon mit der SDC geworfen wird. 


Also es gibt schon einige Rollen die man im 4 g Bereich nutzen kann, oder auch darunter laufen. Wie praktikabel das ganze ist (z.B. 1.5 g mit der SDC) sei mal dahin gestellt. Das leichteste was ich bisher geworfen habe, waren um die 3 g oder halt der DChubby. Dagegen sind halt 1.5 g nur noch die Hälfte und dürften schon schwer zu handhaben sein, aber das hängt auch extrem von der Rolle/Rute/Schnur ab.


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Dann frage ich mich warum in den meisten Foren die Aussage kommt: Unter 5 gr. ist bei allen BC's im handelsüblichen Zustand ohne Umbauten unrealistisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich nach ca. 10 Googleseiten nur die falschen Foren gefunden habe. 

Aber was soll's, ich lege keinen Wert darauf ob ich nun mich nun richtig informiert habe oder nicht. Ich habe mich für eine BC entschieden die zu mir passt, mit der ich wunderbar zurechtkomme und die für mich nicht zu Toppen ist.
Carsten


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Welche Foren hast du denn gefunden? (Gerne auch per PN.)


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ich würde mal auf barsch-alarm tippen. ist wohl eines der größten Foren die sich speziell mit UL und BC auseinandersetzen. Da gibt es ja auch den angesprochenen thread mit den Minimalgewichten usw..


----------



## Walstipper (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich warum in den meisten Foren die Aussage kommt: Unter 5 gr. ist bei allen BC's im handelsüblichen Zustand ohne Umbauten unrealistisch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich nach ca. 10 Googleseiten nur die falschen Foren gefunden habe.



Da haste dir ganz großen Quark zusammen gegoogled.
Am weitesten nach unten performen out of the box Presso und Cardiff SDC, welche beide für den Troutbereich (und nicht für Bass) konstruiert worden, die Japaner fischen derartiges Highendgerät auch im Puff, dort "Area Fishing".
Mit der Presso kann man bei guten Bedingungen den Tiny Fry 38 (1,5g) werfen, dafür braucht es Platz, ne leichte Rute, wenig Wind und dünne Mono/Braid, zur SDC gibts derartiges bei Youtube.
Danach kommen dann werkab Pixy Sliver Mica/68, Calcutta51, Isuzu, Alphas R, Steez/TD-Itö 103, kleine Shimanos. Mit ner sehr leichten Rute werden die alle die 4g (gute Flieger wie Chubby, Popper etc.) machen, die ersten bis einschließlich Alphas-R sind da wohl geeigneter, und alle dieser zuletzt aufgezählten Rollen sind dann in den Bass-Bereich einzuordnen, wie z.b die Silver Micas gerne fürs Pitchen genommen wird.


----------



## cafabu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Natürlich war Barscharlarm auch dabei. Habe ich ja ganz zu Anfang auch empfohlen. Beim googeln einach Baitcaster pluss Foren eingegeben und loßgelegt und mich durchgebissen, inkl Queerverweise. Aber wenn ich so lese (diesen Trööt) scheint da doch einiges queer zu laufen. Ich will Euch dabei aber nicht mit Euren Aussagen und Erfahrungen bezweifeln.
Binn da immer offen, da meine eigenen Erahrungen eher bei Multis anzusetzten sind und das Thema BC ist erst seit einem Jaht bei mir aktuell.
Carsten


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Wenn ich dazu komme, dann mach ich morgen ein Video mit einem 3er-Spinner (Fishermans Partner Hausmarke, bißchen schwerer als die Mepps also ungefähr 7gr.) und der Bluemax. 

Ich glaube, es kommt immer drauf an, wie gut man werfen kann. Gibt da ja einige Experten, die ohne Tuning unter die 5gr kommen. Außerdem werden die Rollen mit der Zeit immer besser, die muss man also auch "einfahren".

Häufig melden sich "Experten" zu Wort, die zwar viele schlaue Sprüche usw. von sich geben, die jeweiligen Rollen aber nur aus dem Katalog kennen und einfach das durchkauen, was die anderen auch so sagen .


----------



## weserwaller (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Es ist zwar unheimlich schön dass, Dir sehr viele Leute hilfreiche Tipps geben.
Habe mal ein wenig deine Beiträge durchgeschaut, weil mir einiges unklar war.
Ich weiss auch nicht was mit dir nicht stimmt, allen Anschein nach jedoch ne ganze Menge.

Ich Fange mal an deine Beiträge zu zitieren, chronologisch sortiert.

Habe nach dem 10.03 jedoch keine Lust mehr gehabt den Scheixx weiter zu lesen .....



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hey Liebe Angler
> Ich habe vor 1er woche meinen angelschein bekommen bin 16 jahrealt und darf ja auch schon blinker aber mein lieblingsfisch ist der hecht und ich hatte mal eine frage wie man hechte am bestenfagen kann was ist besser wobbler jerks oder gummis? was für gerät ist angebracht? u.s.w tippelt mal hier einfach eure tipps ein
> liebe grüße aus hannover
> und danke schonmal im vorraus



Halten Wir fest 16 mit Angelschein



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Also in Garbsen gibt es eine ecke da dürfen garkeine Schiffe fahren. Und da ist es auch ruhig und sehr Schön. Aber wo genau das ist weiß ich nicht weil, ich war da auch noch garnicht ich bin erst 13 aber das hat mein Lehrer gesagt (Fischerei Lehrer)
> Gruß Lukas



13 ohne Angelschein 



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Also es ist nicht so das ich nciht werfen kann ich schaffe mit nem 7,5g blei 45m xD also mit ner multi kann ich auch ohne perrücken werfen ich erstma ne übungs bait caster mache mal kurtz ein foto auch von meiner köder auswahl und kiste bis gleich xD



Kannst leichte Ködermit der Baitcaster 45m weit werfen



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Also Ich habe bald meinen Angelschein  und habe mir erstmal das hier gekauft
> (habe schon erfahrung mit multis )
> hab eine 1,95 lange steife baitcast rute und rolle (Rute Abu Rolle WFT)
> 5 wobbler 20g(Rapala) 2 blinker 10g (Perca)
> ...



Wow damit geht das ?!



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hey liebe Boardies
> Ich stelle meine angelmethode um auf das leichte spinnfischen auf dicke barsche.Und die frage ist, was würdet ihr mir für gerät empfehlen rute und rolle dürfen max. 100 euros kosten aber 125 geht auch und ach jaa welche köder ?? bestimmte wobbler, Blinker e.c.t
> Gruß Lukas



Hast doch eine Barschkombi



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Okay also ich hab bis jetzt eine Berkley Pulse in 1,90 und eine Daiwa Exeller Plus 1500e ist das auch gut?? zum twitchen



Siehs Du !



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Boardies
> Ich suche eine Gute Fliegencombo mit Fliegenrute rolle schnur fliegen und Zugehör hat jemand eine Empfehlung?? Die Combo darf nicht mehr als 120 Euro Kosten und muss schon größere Forellen oder nen kleinen Hecht aushalten können !
> Gruß Lukas



Mal nen wenig Fliegenfischen ?



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Boardies
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr zu der Senshu - Japanese Spin in 1,80m sagt und ob man mit der gut auf barsch Jigg oder Spinnfischen kann?
> Gruß Lukas



02.03 Jetzt wird es Interessant !!! 



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bekomme bald meinen Angelschein und habe mir diese Combos ausgesucht ( Ich durfte mir dafür das ich die Prüfung bestanden hatte mir was aussuchen) :
> Karpfen : Kogha Freebite und die Kogha Legend Carp mit ner 0,32mono
> Spinn : Senshu - Japanese Spin mit der Stradic FC von Shimano und einer 0,14 geflochtene !
> ...



Ohne Angelschein erste Kombination 



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab die Fischerprüfung bestanden!  juhuu



Sicher ?



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Boardies !
> Ich habe eine frage ...
> Ich habe mir in meinem Angelgeschäft Beratung gesucht und habe das draus gemacht
> Gerät : Als Rute die Senshu - Japanese Spin in 2,10m und ein WG von 3-20g. Also Rolle die Strandic FC von Shimano das ist eine 2500. Bei der Schnur war ich mir nicht sicher was würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder Raten?
> ...



06.03 Extra zur Domäne gefahren ? Gibt es nämlich nur dort !



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin schon seit langem auf der suche nach einer leichten Baitcast Combo! Die Combo darf nicht mehr als 270 Euro kosten.
> In der Combo müssen Rolle, Rute und schnur dirn sein! Ich würde mit der Combo leichte Shads und 7 - 12 cm Wobbler fischen. Die Rute soll ein möglichst leichtes WG haben so max. 30g
> Gruß
> Lukas



Die hast Du doch !



Hecht246 schrieb:


> ist das hier auch gut ?
> Abu Garcia
> REVO ELITE AURORA LH
> Fox
> ...



07.03 Oder nicht ?



Hecht246 schrieb:


> okay habe jetzt Sonntag bestellt. Und zwar Strandic FC 2500 und viele Kopytos und Wobbler



Wie Samstag bei der Dömäne gewesen, Sonntag im Onlineshop bestellt ?!





Hecht246 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für den MLK eine neue Combo gegönnt nähmlich die hier :
> Abu Garcia REVO ELITE AURORA LH Die rolle und Die Rute
> Fox RAGE Cast M 1,95m / Wg 14 - 40 g.
> Lässt es sich gut mit einer Baitcaster Jiggen ?
> ...



10.03 Mir fehlen die Worte !!!


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Uups, also ein Schwätzer. 

Egal, vielleicht hilft der thread dem nächsten 13 jährigen, der dann 1200€ für eine schöne JDM-Kombo ausgeben kann und will 

Danke @weserwaller für die Detektivarbeit


----------



## QWERTZ (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

@Weserwaller:

Respekt, ich hätte keine Lust gehabt mir die ganze schei... von Ihm nochmal durchzulesen. :q

Irgendwie war das ja klar, 13 Jahre und Buged, hat ja schon nicht gepasst. 

Aber vielleicht hilft der Thread ja noch nem anderen User weiter der vor ähnlichen Problemen steht. |rolleyes

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Chrizzi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ja so bringt es Spaß.

Hier versuchen einige zu helfen und der Sack da verarscht uns alle. 

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung (an weserwaller). 

Damit empfehle ich nun: Lass dir mal von Mami etwas Anstand beibringen.


----------



## cafabu (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ja so bringt es Spaß.
> Hier versuchen einige zu helfen und der Sack da verarscht uns alle.
> Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung (an weserwaller).
> Damit empfehle ich nun: Lass dir mal von Mami etwas Anstand beibringen.



:vik: G E N A U :vik:
Mein Dank an weserwaller.
Carsten
PS an bisher alle beteiligten Fachleute. Mal sehen, ich bin am überlegen ob wir ev. einen BC- auf-Listen Fachtrööt hinbekommen


----------



## hulkhomer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> ...
> PS an bisher alle beteiligten Fachleute. Mal sehen, ich bin am überlegen ob wir ev. einen BC- auf-Listen Fachtrööt hinbekommen



Ja, mach das mal. Gibt ja doch einige BC-Fans hier und da dürften auch die gängigsten Rollen vertreten sein. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## QWERTZ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> :vik: G E N A U :vik:
> 
> PS an bisher alle beteiligten Fachleute. Mal sehen, ich bin am überlegen ob wir ev. einen BC- auf-Listen Fachtrööt hinbekommen




Gute Idee, wundert mich ohnehin das hier so wenig Threads zu BC-Combos vertreten sind.  
Aber gut, das liegt natürlich auch an der Vielzahl der negativen Reaktionen, wie auch bei diesem Thread. 
Dafür gibts auch andere Foren die in diesem Bereich einfach besser sind...

Aber das könnten wir ja ändern. Hier sollte ein Einsteiger zumindest rat finden, auf was er achten muss und welche BC für welchen Bereich zu gebrauchen ist.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## hulkhomer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Was ist den aus der Idee mit der Liste geworden? Könnte dazu beitragen:
ABU C5 6600 Mag-x, ab 10gr
ABU Blue Max, ab 8gr
ABU Premier (2010), ab 5gr (ohne Tuning, aber ist ja hinlänglich bekannt)

bald noch eine Shimano 50e, da bin ich schon drauf gespannt


----------



## Tradnats (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Moin Leuts,

Ich hatte jetzt keine Lust extra nen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, daher frage ich hier:

Ich hab mir bei der Raubfischmesse ne Abu Revo SX gegönnt.(+ eine Berkley Urban Spirit)
Die meinten wenn ich die tunen würde, wäre es mir möglich den Illex Squirrel 61 ohne probleme zu fischen.
Hab die Combo jetzt schon ein paar mal gefischt und auch schon Hechte und Forellen gefangen, nur ich bezweifle es doch irgendwie, dass es mir möglich wäre den Squirrel damit problemlos fischen zu können.

Hat jemand von euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht, oder sollte ich die Rolle vertickern und mir ne neue kaufen?

lG Jeremy


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Moin Leuts,
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt keine Lust extra nen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, daher frage ich hier:
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt keine Erfahrung mit der Revo SX, finde aber diese Seite zur Entscheidungsfindung recht interessant:

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=15720.html

Ev. hilfts Dir ja etwas weiter.


----------



## Tradnats (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ahh ok, als ich letztes mal reingeschaut habe, war die revo sx noch nicht aufgelistet.

Leider steht da nichts vonwegen tuning bei #c


----------



## Der_Freak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Moinsen
Seid mir nicht böse ich werfe jetzt einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum 
Ich wollte mir demnächst die Shimano Curado 51e oder 50e zulegen. 
Wo ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden? Beim Preis tut sich nichts und Schnurfassung auch nichts. Welche soll es nun werden? o,O
Petri


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Seid mir nicht böse ich werfe jetzt einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum
> Ich wollte mir demnächst die Shimano Curado 51e oder 50e zulegen.
> Wo ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden? Beim Preis tut sich nichts und Schnurfassung auch nichts. Welche soll es nun werden? o,O
> Petri


Bei der einen kurbelst Du mit der rechten, bei der anderen mit der linken Hand.


----------



## Der_Freak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Uffff, da habe ich echt null drauf geachtet#t
Das war ja mal wieder nen Eigentor #q :q


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Hallo Leute


gibt es auch Rollen um die 100€ die ich für z.B. 4g Köder nehmen kann ich habe leider keine 700€


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Das wird eng. Schau dir die Liste bei Barschalarm an und schau dich da ein wenig um. Denn da sitzen die Spezis für Baitcaster und leichte Wurfgewichte. Würde am ehesten ne Revo SX nehmen (aber da wirds mit 100€ schon knapp) und wenns dann nach dem einwerfen (ggf. entfetten und ölen) noch nicht reicht ggf. die Lager tauschen (kostet aber auch wieder). Dann könntest du auch gleich ne Curado 51 nehmen.

In der niedrigen Wurfgewichtsklasse klappt es scheinbar nicht günstig.


----------



## kgbbg (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ich habe mir den ganzen Trööt hier durchgelesen.
Viele Meinungen sind offensichtlich nicht auf eigener Erfahrung, sondern auf Nachplappern anderer Meinung von Enttäuschten oder Anfängern entstanden. Ich habe auch keine Lust,  hier nochmal Seiten über Seiten bereits Geschriebenes nochmal zu schreiben....  jedoch: Wenn sich jemand da hineinknien möchte, gebe ich hiermit etliche Links weiter, wo man sich belesen kann.
Ganz nebenbei: Ich angle seit 52 Jahren, habe aber in den letzten vier Jahren keine Stationärrolle in der Hand gehabt...
Inzwischen spinne ich den Mepps 2 ( die in Rede stehenden vier Gramm) nicht nur mit der Revo SX, sondern auch mit der P&M Gunki, der Daiwa Aggrest, sogar der ABU Orra und der Quantum Code... alle ungetuned, aber ausgiebig eingeworfen. Daneben fische ich alle Lures ab 2,5 Gramm mit etwas teureren BC-Rollen. 
Nur: Angeln muß man lernen, wie ein Handwerk, und das dauert bekanntlich 3 Jahre... dann ist man allerdings erst einmal Geselle. Viele haben dazu weder Geduld, noch Ausdauer - und dann kommen solche Meinungen zutage.
Aber genau deshalb poste ich hier ja auch so wenig, obwohl ich lange genug dabei bin...
Wen es interessiert - hier was zu den Grundlagen:
http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/...ow-profile/13-spinnfischen-mit-der-multirolle

Und hier zu einzelnen Rollen:
http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/...a-low-profile/77-pinnacle-der-kleine-golfball

http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/.../91-quantum-code-solide-rolle-fuer-wenig-geld

http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/...-amabassadeur-orra-sx-die-neue-von-abu-garcia

http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/16-ruten/27-old-school-baitcastrute

http://www.modern-fishing.de/forum/16-ruten/1259-neue-rute-eigenbau


----------



## hulkhomer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

4gr gehen mit der Shimano Curado 50e. Und zwar "out of the box" und nagelneu. Hab die gestern bekommen und bin begeistert...

Aber nochmal: Wichtiger als die Rolle ist mMn die Rute. Auch mit einer Premier gehen die 5gr an einer Jerkrute nicht. Zumindest nicht für mich.


----------



## kgbbg (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Bei der Baitcasterei müssen Rute, Rolle und Köder viel genauer aufeinander abgestimmt sein, als bei einer Stationärrolle.
Lädt sich eine Rute nicht genug auf, wie zB. eine Jerke mit 5-Gramm-Köder, ist das ebensowenig optimal, wie ein zu schwerer Bait. Dann schwippt die Rute nämllich zurück, wo doch die Spule gerade auf Hochtouren läuft... und da ist auch schon der gefürchtete Backlash - die hundertstel Sekunden genügen, daß die Schnur  "sich selbst mitnimmt" und im günstigsten Falle ist abrupt Schluß mit der Wurfweite - im ungünstigsten Fall fliegt der Köder schnurbefreit alleine weiter gen Horizont... sprich: Abriß.


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

@kgbbg
ich habe mich jetzt schon das zweite mal durch die ganzen berichte gekämpft:m
doch am besten gefiel mir der von der quantum code:q
nun eine frage zu der rolle wie viel ködergewicht würdest du ihr denn max. zutrauen
denn mein händler hat sie mir schon öfters angeboten als gute allround rolle welche auch zum jerken geeignet ist
und da ich noch eine jerkrute bei mir im keller zu liegen habe wollte ich fragen
denn ich habe keine ahnung von dieser 
rolle denn beim begrabbeln ist mir ja schon aufgefallen dass sie voll aus metall ist und mir sehr stabil erschien
würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand das sagt


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Mir wäre sie eindeutig zu klein/schwach zum jerken. Als Baitcaster sicherlich gut, aber beim jerken wirken doch etwas mehr Kräfte. Für diesen Einsatzzweck gibt es im gleichen Preisbereich wohl besser geeignete Rollen.

Is aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung ohne die Rolle gefischt zu haben.


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

ich wollte ja auch nur mit ködern bis 70 gr jerken 
bei der black maxx hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen dass man sie bis 80gr fischen kann ranhängen würde ich aber nur 50gr
andererseits ist die code komplett aus metall und in die hab ich irgendwie recht viel vertrauen
ich hatte die ja auch schon inne hand gehabt die schmiegt sich nämlich richtig an die hand deswegen wäre das schön wenn das klappen würde


----------



## hulkhomer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Zum jerken würde ich eher auf eine "Roundprofile" zurückgreifen. Ich fische eine 6600 ABU und der traue ich sogar 100gr zu, da sie einen sehr stabilen Eindruck macht. Sie läßt sich gleizeitig aber auch noch ab 10gr schön werfen.


----------



## kgbbg (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

Ich kann die Quantum Code in dieser Richtung nicht einschätzen, da ich keine Jerks durch die Gegend rucke.  Bis zu dieser Größe sollte sie das aber machen. Ist ja eine solide Rolle mit Metallrahmen.  Ansonsten: ABU Revo SX, STX oder eben auch die Inshore, die ja zum Pilken gemacht wurde und mit solchen Gewichten gut klarkommen sollte....
oder doch eine 201´er Größe, wie Shimano Citica (preiswert und grundsolide)
oder Chronarch.... oder Roundprofile je nach Gusto und Geldbeutel bis hin zur Calcutta Conquest 201.


----------



## ...brummel... (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Baitcaster 4 Gr. Köder werfen?*

danke leute also zur citica oder inshore werden
irgendwann nache ferien arbeit wirds eine der beiden werden werd mich dzu dann noch belesen:vik:
und noch n dickes petri gruß florian


----------

